# Der Chef am See



## tom23" (9. August 2009)

Moin,

hab den Jürgen am Gardasee in meinem Stammdomizil getroffen und ich muss sagen, ein echt sympatischer, höflicher und erdiger Typ.
Hab mich immer schon gefragt, warum da eine Ape des Facility Mangagers mit einem Alutech Aufkleber (sehr geil) an der Front in der Gegend rumdüst, aber jetzt weiss ich warum , er scheint da auch des öfteren zu gastieren.

All meine Fragen zu seinen Bikes hat er sehr zuvorkommend beantwortet und vielleicht wird jetzt einer der leichteren Rahmen (3800 Gramm ) ein zukünftiges Projekt.


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. August 2009)

Jürgen ist schon ein netter Typ und ich finde seine Art und seine Firmenphilosophie echt top Habe es nie bereut, damals als Alutech noch am Anfang stand, eine Wildsau genommen zu haben und würde auch immer wieder bei Jürgen einen Rahmen bestellen. Das ist halt wirklich Made in Germany, wofür ich gerne auch ein paar  mehr ausgebe
Gruß Willi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UiUiUiUi (6. Mai 2010)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Habe es nie bereut, damals als Alutech noch am Anfang stand, eine Wildsau genommen zu haben



das is ja das eigentliche problem die wildsau bzw der keiler is halt hässlich bis dort hinaus ^^

hab jetztn pudel bestellt für dieses jahr 

und ja jürgen ist sehr hilfreich wenns um seine rahmen etc geht!


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Mai 2010)

Na ja , ich glaube es gibt genügend Leute die mit ihren Rahmen sehr zufrieden sind und sie ganz sicher nicht hässlich finden Aber Geschmäcker sind ja glücklicherweise verschieden, sonst würden ja alle nur ein Canyon fahren
Aber eigentlich geht es hier ja darum, dass Jürgen ein super Rahmenbauer ist, der für seine Kunden immer ein offenes Ohr hat
Also viel Spaß mit deinem Pudel!


----------



## Marina (7. Mai 2010)

hässlich.... ich glaub ich muss hier gleich ausfallend werden 
ne quatsch, geschmäcker sind verschieden und dass der jü ne coole sau is, das wissen wir ja alle


----------



## S.Jay (7. Mai 2010)

Genau!!!
Und überhaupt, mein Keiler ist nicht hässlich!!
Aber viel Spass mit deinem Pudel.
Ist auch ein schickes Rädchen.


----------

